# Big Bocat



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

Last week my uncle got a 29lb bobcat which is a good cat for southeast kansas. What would you guys say on a big cat up at the dakotas weigh??


----------



## dogdexter1 (Sep 6, 2007)

29 pounds is a nice cat, but its no monster by any means, i caught a 34 pounder last year and my biggest this year was 27 pounds.

45-47 lbs is top of the line maxed out weight, very few around but there out there.


----------



## younghunter (Dec 17, 2006)

my uncle said he caught one that weighed 36 about 15years ago and thats still biggest cat he has caught.

.


----------

